# fell asleep and listened too long..oops..



## sweetcravings (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. I purchased Mikes tapes and am on day 15 as of today. So far i really don't know that i have seen noticable improvement over my IBS, except that i've only had to take one or two immodium tabs since i started. I was taking around 1-2 almost daily just to get out of the house, or that horrible urge would hit me when i was shopping and i took one to ease that discomfort. Now if i'm sitting on the toliet trying to finish up, and it's going on way too long i say to myself, "you don't have time for this. You are in control" Then i take a leap of faith and finish up and leave the house. Thus far it's worked and i haven't had to take but one immodium. I still find myself making time for my 'rituals' before i leave the house..waking up hours before i have to leave to make time for the multiple toliet runs, before leaving the house sitting on the toliet for around 20minutes (this time has slightly reduced). This worries me, thinking maybe the CD's aren't working, but i continue doing them because i am desperate to beat this IBS. It has taken control over my life and I tired of it. I no longer go for walks, eat out, i panic at the thought of going somewhere at short notice. My question for you all is ....While listening to tape 2 today, i was soooo relaxed (sleeping)..the last i remember him talking was when i was suppose to be visualizing walking out the ... doors and leaving my worries behind. I must've fallen asleep or something. Then all of a sudden( don't know how long after that) i lost my focus and was dazed, opened my eyes and then tried to listen to what Mike was saying. He was talking about [something different] etc... I think I had listened so long that my session 2 ended and i was listening to tape 3 which is on the same CD. I don't think that was part of session 2 because i have listened to it before and it didn't sound familiar. I abruptly got up, in a panic thinking i had made a really big mistake and listened longer than i should. Since what i read said only to listen to one session at a time, and not to go ahead. Now if you were to ask me what else he was talking about i dunno, that's how out of it I was. Needless to say that session ended very abruptly and right now i feel pretty crappy. I feel tired, not refreshed like i normally do. Did i mess things up by listening ahead unconsiously?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi sweetcravings -No worries on this for a one-time blip- you should be OK - Just take a look at the FAQ on the www.ibscds.com website and it will give you some tips on setting your CD player so that it doesnt go onto the next unscheduled session. You went from session 2 to session 3 (rather than "tape") Also, most folks do not see real improvement until later in the course of the program, so you are actually doing quite well - Two weeks in as about the earliest people see some difference, others at a month in, and still others after repeating the program - everyone is different in their time-frame for feeling better - and also - you have not even done all the sessions, so you have more areas to address in those...I would be happy to speak with you if you have further concerns - you can call 877-898-2539 for personal support if you need it - But for now, I think you are doing quite well, and remember, you have had IBS for longer than 100 days, so give yourself that time to feel better. I have had IBS since 1983 and was literally almost housebound - had many of the urgency issues you mention, and I persevered and now am better and help others who are suffering as I did - so there is real hope - read the links below for some more encouragement, check out the website, and call if you need to - but then, dont read about IBS or think about it as little as possible while doing the program - this will help you to get rid of the IBS thoughts - Also - I took out two words referrring to the visualizations in the sessions from your message above for those who have not yet listened to those sessions - it should come fresh to everyone as they do the sessions not to have a hint of what is in them before they listen...Take care and hope this helped... feel free to ask if you have further concerns, I am happy to help...







All the best to you in your journey to feeling better....


----------



## sweetcravings (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for putting my mind at ease. I was so worried i messed it up. I dunno why i was calling the CD's tapes.lol..I guess i haven't changed my vocabulary with the times. ;0) I'm glad you understood what i was trying to say.I'm am comforted by the fact that you found success with this program. Perhaps there is hope for me too. I just returned from a short vacation away with the family and my IBS did pose some problems and really got me down. Prior to leaving I had some 'issues' with my bowels but was very proud that i was able to actually leave the home without taking any immodium. I always get sooo anxious when we travel over the border as I never know if i will get caught up in traffic and not be able to access a toliet. I just sat on the toliet talking to myself. Trying to convince myself that i must get up and go..and finally i did, and i was fine. I was so happy when we got there. I ate very carefully for dinner and all was well till the next day. While out at the water park I had convinced myself that i will be 'normal' and i ate what i thought was a 'safe' meal. I convinced myself I must eat and tried not to think about it..UNTIL...that dreaded feeling in my stomach only 15minutes after eating. I had to run to the toliet four times and finally just gave up and went back to the room...did my session 2..and relaxed at the room for the rest of the afternoon. I was worried to eat dinner but i did and was fine..yeah...Then this morning was brutal again...I just had to take immodium before leaving for the car ride home. I took 3 of them and felt really defeated. I was upset for wasting part of my mini vacation on the toliet etc.. . Thankfully, my husband was understanding. I just pray that my bowels will get with the program and soon..i'm so tired of this. I brought my CD with me and actually set aside time to do them..i am dedicated to this process. I just hope i will see some improvement soon. I guess i must be patient as you said. I mean i've had this IBS since i was in highschool, so it may take time. I guess i just upset about how much time is wasted with me in the bathroom. It really has made me into a person i don't want to be. I hardly go out anymore. We are possibly planning a big trip to the tropics in the winter and already i'm thinking about the 'what if's'. I don't want this is ruin that. I'm hoping by that time i will see success. Thanks for the encouraging words and support. I will check out the links you provided. I will also try and not think about the IBS, it's just hard when I am running to the bathroom all the time. It would be easier to forget about if i didn't have that dreaded symptom..ugh.. Time will tell.Have a wonderful night.suzanneETA>> Marilyn..thanks so much for sharing those links. I just read your story and was surprized how similar my symptoms are to the ones you were having. I also parent from the toliet..so much so that the first thing my son says before we head out of the house is.."do you have to poop first"..it's embarrasing that it is engrained in his brain that this is what i have to do before i go anywhere. Your story has given me so much hope, thank you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

You are welcome, Suzanne - hope the program helps - call if you have any problems - all the best to you!!!


----------

